# Driver Clé Wifi USB Thomson



## ledid (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je recherche les drivers pour ma clé wifi USB Thomson WLG-1500A pour un PowerBook G3 Bronze

Merci


A+


----------



## plovemax (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour
Quel OS?

Après petite recherche rapide... Il semble qu'il n'y ai pas de driver Mac OS pour cette clé (il existe une combine sur linux pour installer le driver  windows mais çà va pas faire tes affaires...  ) C'est la clé d'une livebox inventel? Si oui va changer contre une Sagem... (d'après ce que j'ai lu sur les liens que j'ai trouvé... France Télécom est formidable... :love: )


----------

